# Ein kleiner FAQ zu Aion



## Kizna (16. Juli 2009)

Da es recht oft vorkommt, dass die meisten Fragen relativ häufig wieder und wieder gestellt werden, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen einen kleinen FAQ Guide zu schreiben. Ich werde versuchen ihn so aktuell wie möglich zu halten in der Hoffnung eine handliche Übersicht zu erstellen. Außerdem füge ich dem ganzen noch eine kleine Ansammlung von interessanten Threats bei.



1. Aion Accounterstellung und ausstehende Beta Events


Siehe hierzu den Beitrag von Tonkra unter:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=112257

Hier werden alle wichtigen Informationen und Links zur Erstellung eines NCsoft  Accounts und der weiteren Vorgehensweise mit einen Beta Key erörtert.
Außerdem sind hier noch die genauen Daten des nächsten Events und ihre Testschwerpunkte zu finden.

Dazu möchte ich noch folgende Url beifügen, in der sich Valsharess mit der Frage beschäftigt wie man eine amerikanische Aion Version innerhalb von 5 Minuten in eine europäische umwandelt und das ganze ohne noch einmal 5gb runterladen zu müssen.

http://www.aionsource.com/forum/general-di...to-aion-eu.html


2. Legionen und ihre Suche nach Rekruten


Dies ist bloß eine kleine Linksammlung für alle interessierten und Suchenden die jetzt keine Lust haben das gesamte Forum nach einer Legion durchzustöbern. Ich werde hier keine genaueren Informationen zu den verschiedenen Legionen aufzählen. Sie werden lediglich unter Elyos und Asmodier aufgeteilt. Lest euch bitte ihre Beiträge für weitere Informationen durch. Ich werde die Augen für neue Legionen offen halten, wer sich aber übersehen fühlt kann mich gerne anschreiben.


2.1 Elyos Legionen:

Godlike:
Homepage: http://godlike-aion.de
Forum URL: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=115724

Martyrum:
Homepage: http://www.martyrium.ch
Forum URL: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=115702

Sphaera Prima:
Homepage: http://sphaera-prima.doskir.com
Forum URL: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=115524

Name: Noch nicht bekannt
Homepage: Noch nicht vorhanden
Diese Legion ist noch im Aufbau und sucht nach tatkräftigen Mitgliedern die ihr dabei helfen.
Forum Url: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=112805

Name: Merenion
Homepage: http://www.merenion.de/forum/index.php?page=Portala51aa1cf
Forum Url: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=108745

Name: Galladoria
Homepage: http://www.galladoria.de
Forum Url: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=111245

Name: Die Triarier
Homepage: http://endless-dkp.de/gilde/forum
Forum Url: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=112669

Name: Aequalitas
Homepage: http://aeq-gaming.de/
Forum Url: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=108611

Name: AI
Homepage: http://www.ai.23volts.com/
Forum Url: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=112414



2.2 Asmodier Legionen: 

EclipsE:
Homepage: http://www.eclipse-gaming.de
Forum URL: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=114606 


Trinitas:
Homepage: http://www.trinitas-gilde.com
Forum URL: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=115623

Die Rüstigen Rentner:
Homepage: http://www.ruestigerentner.com/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=163
Forum URL: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=115700

Die Kuhbaner:
Homepage: http://www.kuhbaner.de
Forum URL: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=117116

The Companions:
Homepage: http://www.the-companions.org/
Forum URL: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=117738

Shades of Phoenix:
Homepage: http://www.shades-of-phoenix.com
Forum URL: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=117755

The Revenge of Evil:
Homepage: http://troeaion.tr.funpic.de/index.php?sit...p;articlesID=10
Forum URL: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=114951

Fleo Verum:
Homepage: http://www.fleoverum.de
Forum URL: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=113686 

Name: Die Racheengel
Homepage: http://duesteres-schicksal.7forum.net/gild...ich-vor-t52.htm
Forum: Wegen ungerechtfertigten Flame gegenüber der Legion erstmal gelöscht.

Name: Paradise Lost
Homepage: http://www.paradiselo.st/
Forum Url: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=113610

Name: Nachtmahr
Homepage: http://www.nachtmahr-aion.de/

Name: Barak Thul
Homepage: http://barakthul.de/

Name: Dark Hunters
Homepage: http://aion.darkhunters.eu
Forum Url: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=100805


Name: POWERWAVE
Homepage: http://romangv1.ro.funpic.de/
Forum Url: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=83765


Name: Circle Of Unity
Homepage: Nicht angegeben, Ansprechpartner Nukra
Forum Url: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=112090

Name: inRage
Homepage: http://aion-inrage.de
Forum Url: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=113278


Name: Illuminati
Homepage: http://www.aion-illuminati.de/
Forum Url: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=110732



3. Bilder und Videos


Auch hierfür gibt es bereits zwei Beiträge in diesem Forum der Eine beschäftigt sich vor allem mit Ingame Bildern und ist unter http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=101971 zu finden.

Der Andere versucht die Schönheit von Aion mit Videos einzufangen und ist unter http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=112793 zu finden.



4. Häufige gestellte Fragen: 


So kommen wir zum Hauptteil. Auch hier gilt, ich versuche alle wichtigen Fragen und Antworten abzudecken. Ich werde jetzt nicht spezifisch auf Klassenfragen eingehen. Dies würde zu weit ausschweifen  und auch ich habe noch nicht jede Klasse anspielen können. Falls ich jedoch etwas  Allgemeines vergessen haben sollte, so schickt mir bitte eine PM.


Frage: Bisher kann ich Aion nur auf Englisch spielen. Wird es eine deutsche Version geben?
Antwort: Ja es wird eine komplette deutsche Version mit Neusynchronisation und Lokalisierung geben.

Frage: Aion kommt bekanntlich aus dem asiatischen Raum. Ist es nun ein Asia Grinder und hat einen Item Shop?
Antwort: Aion ist eindeutig kein Asia Grinder. Mit der in Europa raus kommenden Version 1.5 werden noch einmal zusätzlich 100 Quest eingespielt, was das „Grinden“ komplett unnötig macht. Außerdem wird es keinen Item Shop geben, da das Spiel eine voraussichtliche Gebühr von 12.99€ pro Monat haben wird.

Frage: Ich habe gehört, Aion ist ein PvP Spiel. Was für BG’s gibt es?
Antwort: Momentan nur eines, dies ist aber für bis zu 1000 Mann geöffnet.

Frage: Was genau kann ich dann jetzt im PvP machen?
Antwort: Vieles spielt sich im Abyss ab. Es gilt Festungen zu erobern und zu halten, Quest zu erledigen und eine aggressive computergesteuerte Rasse zu besiegen.

Frage: Moment, eine Computergesteuerte Rasse? Was ist daran jetzt besonders?
Antwort: Diese Rasse Namens Balur bildet eines der Herzstücke von Aion. Sie greifen dynamisch in das Geschehen ein und beeinflussen es nach ihrem Befinden. 

Frage: Gibt es sonst noch Möglichkeiten für eine schnelle Runde PvP.
Antwort: Ja, in jeder Hauptstadt gibt es eine Arena, in der Spieler aneinander ihre Fähigkeiten messen können. Diese ist allerdings nur zu Spaßgründen geöffnet und bietet nach einen gewonnen Kampf keine weiteren Vorteile.

Frage: Was bringt mir das Töten von anderen Spielern?
Antwort: Durch das töten anderer Spieler erhält man Abysspunkte, welche als Währung für das tauschen von PvP Gegenstände gelten.

Frage: Was passiert wenn ich im Spiel sterbe?
Antwort: Man wird zurück zu dem nächsten Heiler befördert. Reparaturkosten für Rüstungen gibt es in Aion nicht. Allerdings verliert man einen kleinen Teil seiner bisher gewonnen Erfahrungspunkte. Diese kann man jedoch für einen gewissen Preis beim Seelenheiler wieder zurückgewinnen. Dies betrifft jedoch nur den PvE Teil. Wenn man im PvP stirbt verliert man lediglich Abysspunkte.

Frage: Also ist Aion jetzt ein reines PvP Spiel?
Antwort: Nein. Zu Release in Asien waren 90% des Endspieles PvP. Allerdings sind mittlerweile viele neue Gebiete und Instanzen hinzugekommen, sodass man beides machen kann.

Frage: Wie viele Instanzen wird es in Aion geben und sind auch Raid Instanzen dabei?
Antwort: Bisher sind sieben Instanzen verfügbar, vier weitere kommen mit Patch 1.5 hinzu. Als bestes Beispiel für eine Raidinstanz  ist hier der Abyss zu nennen, der bis zu 1000 Spieler gleichzeitige aufnehmen kann.

Frage: Was für Berufe wird es in Aion geben?
Antwort: Es wird insgesamt 6 Hauptberufe. Sie untergliedern sich in Waffenschmiede, Handwerker, Alchemisten, Rüstungsschmiede, Schneiderei und Kochen. Außerdem existieren noch die traditionellen Sammelberufe.

Frage: Wie viele Berufe kann ich auf einmal lernen?
Antwort: Alle! Jedoch ist es nur in einen Beruf möglich die Stufe des Meisters zu erreichen,

Frage: Gibt es in Aion Mounts?
Antwort: Nein. Der einzige Weg zur schnelleren Fortbewegung sind die Teleportmeister und deine eigenen Flügel. 

Frage: Wie viele Klassen wird es in Aion geben?
Antwort: Insgesamt acht. Sie unterteilen sich in vier Schadensklassen, einer Heilklasse, eine Tankklasse und zwei Hybriden welche sowohl Schaden machen können als auch entweder Heilen oder Tanken. Allerdings kommen diese beiden Klassen nicht an die Tank und Heilleistung der dafür Vorgesehenen ran. Viel eher sind sie nur ein kleiner Zusatz, wobei ihre Rollen klar beim Schaden machen, bzw. beim supporten liegen

Frage: Welche Rolle haben die Hauptstädte in Aion?
Antwort: Die Hauptstädte sind der Knotenpunkt jeglichen Handelns und Verkaufens. Hier sind die Auktionshäuser zu finden. Handwerker gehen ihrer Tätigkeit nach. Elyos und Asmodier lernen ihrer Spezialisierung zur Folge neue Fähigkeiten und ebenso können sie diese in der Arena der Stadt testen. Zu letzt lassen sie hier Banken für die Aufbewahrung verschiedener Gegenstände finden.

Frage: Gibt es für Aion schon Addons?
Antwort: Nein und bisher ist es auch nicht geplant dem Spieler Zugang zu den Quellcodes, welche das schreiben von Addons möglich machen, zu gewähren.

Frage: Gibt es in Aion so etwas wie Skillbäume mit denen ich meine Klasse individualisieren kann?
Antwort: Ja und nein. Es gibt in Aion keine Skillbäume. Allerdings herrscht hier das Stigma System vor. Diese Stigmas sind Steine die von Monstern fallen gelassen werden. Diese kann man dann in ein Feld mit fünf Plätzen in der Hauptstadt bei einem Stigmameister einsetzen. Mit ihnen werden neue fertigkeiten freigeschalten.

Frage: Kann ich sowohl Asmodier, als auch Elyos auf einen Server spielen?
Antwort: Nein! Es herrscht Krieg und Freundschaften zwischen Elyos und Asmodier gibt es nicht.

Frage: Hilfe, beim Start von Aion kriege ich einen 114 Fehler, was soll ich tun?
Antwort: Starte Aion als Administrator.

Frage: Beim Einloggen sagt mir NCsoft, dass der Key nicht gültig ist, was mache ich falsch?
Antwort: Du musst deine Aion Version beim NC Launcher auf Europa umstellen. Siehe hierzu den Beitrag bei Punkt eins.

Frage: Wann kriege ich endlich meinen bestellten Beta-Key?
Antwort: Siehe auch hier die Verlinkung bei Punkt eins.

Frage: Was für Zahlungsmöglichkeiten gibt es bei Aion?
Antwort: Es ist möglich mit Kreditkarte, Game Time Card, Paysafecard, Paypal und ELV zu bezahlen.



5. Spezielle Fragen

In Punkt vier habe ich nun alle allgemeinen Fragen versucht abzudecken. Allerdings exestieren natürlich auch weitere fragen wie z.B. zu den fähigkeiten der Klassen oder den verschiedenen Nutzen der Berufe. Um diese abdecken zu können, würde es Seiten von Fachwissen brauchen. Und genau dieses Fachwissen wird schon auf anderen schönen Seiten vorgestellt.

Eine der wichtigsten und mit einen umfassenden Wissen  ist PowerWiki und zu finden ist sie unter 

http://powerwiki.na.aiononline.com/aion/


Das wäre es soweit. Falls noch jemand Vorschläge und Verbesserungsideen hat, ich werde sie mir zu Herzen nehmen und umsetzen.


----------



## Ocian (16. Juli 2009)

Ich setze es mal Sticky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duath (16. Juli 2009)

Danke für die Mühe, aber da gibt es noch einige kleine Sachen, die mich etwas stören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Kizna schrieb:


> Frage: Moment, eine Computergesteuerte Rasse? Was ist daran jetzt besonders?
> Antwort: Diese Rasse Namens Balur bildet eines der Herzstücke von Aion. Sie greifen dynamisch in das Geschehen ein und beeinflussen es nach ihrem Befinden. Der Freund von heute kann der Feind von morgen sein.


Die Balaur sind niemals "Freunde". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sie greifen bevorzugt die Fraktion an, die im Abyss dominiert, machen aber keinen Unterschied zwischen Asmodier und Elyos wenn man ihnen dabei begegnet.



Kizna schrieb:


> Frage: Wie viele Klassen wird es in Aion geben?
> Antwort: Insgesamt acht. Sie unterteilen sich in vier Schadensklassen, einer Heilklasse, eine Tankklasse und zwei Hybriden welche sowohl Schaden machen können als auch entweder Heilen oder Tanken. Allerdings kommen diese beiden Klassen nicht an die Tank und Heilleistung der dafür Vorgesehenen ran.


Ich würde Kantor und Gladiator nicht Hybride nennen. Ihre Rollen sind klar vorgeschrieben. Der Gladiator macht Schaden und stellt den Off-Tank dar, der Kantor macht Schaden, unterstützt die Gruppe und wenn es sein muss auch den Heiler. Sie können aber nicht die Rolle eines Tanks bzw. Heilers an sich einnehmen. Off-Tank ist aber auch so eine Sache - ich würde einen Gladiator nur einen Gegner tanken lassen, wenn alle CC-Möglichkeiten aufgebraucht sind. Kantor ist meiner Meinung nach fest in der Rolle des Supporters und Gladiator ist einfach nur ein DD, der eben tanken kann, wo die anderen DDs als Ausgleich CC haben.



Kizna schrieb:


> Frage: Gibt es in Aion so etwas wie Skillbäume mit denen ich meine Klasse individualisieren kann?
> Antwort: Ja und nein. Es gibt in Aion keine Skillbäume. Allerdings herrscht hier das Stigma System vor. Diese Stigmas sind Steine die von Monstern fallen gelassen werden. Diese kann man dann in ein Feld mit fünf Plätzen in der Hauptstadt bei einem Stigmameister einsetzen. Mit ihnen werden Fähigkeiten verbessert und freigeschalten.


Es werden keine Fertigkeiten verbessert, nur neue freigeschaltet.

Das war's nach dem ersten lesen, sonst gut gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (16. Juli 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Danke für die Mühe, aber da gibt es noch einige kleine Sachen, die mich etwas stören.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gut gut danke, ist geändert und den letzten Satz bei den Baldur habe ich jetzt einfach mal gestrichen.


----------



## Smeal (16. Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank Kizna  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Yuufa

PS: im ersten satz haste Guide falsch geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (16. Juli 2009)

bitte unter Legionen 
Nachtmahr aka Black Identity ergänzen (ist im umbau!)


----------



## Madir (16. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Frage: Ich habe gehört, Aion ist ein PvP Spiel. Was für BG’s gibt es?
> Antwort: Gar keine. Das gesamte PvP findet in einer einzigen riesigen PvP Zone Namens Abyss ab.
> 
> Frage: Was keine BG’s? Wie soll ich da PvP machen?
> Antwort: Vieles spielt sich im Abyss ab. Es gilt Festungen zu erobern und zu halten, Quest zu erledigen und eine aggressive computergesteuerte Rasse zu besiegen.



Bin mir nicht sicher ob man das so stehen lassen kann. Bei uns wird AION ja in Version 1.5 released und da gibt es eine Art Schlachtfeld (Dreadgion) zu dem man sich anmelden muss und das nur zu gewissen Zeiten aufgeht. Die Spielerzahl ist dabei auf 1000 (pro Instanz?) begrenzt.


----------



## Jelly (16. Juli 2009)

Dank dir Kizna das du dir meine Anregung heute morgen zu herzen genommen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denke das bringt wieder etwas mehr struktur ins forum

lg


----------



## Kizna (16. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Dank dir Kizna das du dir meine Anregung heute morgen zu herzen genommen hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na ich hoffe es doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (16. Juli 2009)

Da hat sich jemand mühe gemacht.
Schöne arbeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jo0 (17. Juli 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Da hat sich jemand mühe gemacht.
> Schöne arbeit.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Muss ich so unterschreiben ^^


----------



## jo0 (17. Juli 2009)

Sorry Doppelpost -.-


----------



## nebir0s (17. Juli 2009)

Klasse arbeit gemacht. evtl sollte noch dazu:

F: Hat Aion Bugs in der Beta?
A: Nein, so gut wie keine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (17. Juli 2009)

nebir0s schrieb:


> Klasse arbeit gemacht. evtl sollte noch dazu:
> 
> F: Hat Aion Bugs in der Beta?
> A: Nein, so gut wie keine.
> ...



Naja, ist ja keine wirklich Beta mehr, sondern viel mehr ein kleiner Stresstest der europäischen Server.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bLuu (17. Juli 2009)

Ist mir nur so grad aufgefallen...

Du hast vergessen die Page von Merenion zu verlinken.


----------



## Jelly (17. Juli 2009)

http://powerwiki.na.aiononline.com/aion wäre vllt gut in deinen FAQ aufzunehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## Kizna (17. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> http://powerwiki.na.aiononline.com/aion wäre vllt gut in deinen FAQ aufzunehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist dabei und die Links dürften nun wieder gut funktionieren.


----------



## Jelly (17. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ist dabei und die Links dürften nun wieder gut funktionieren.



Fein Fein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 machst super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wehe wirst wenn Aion raus is inaktiv das musste nu immer aktuell halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (17. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Fein Fein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich stecke viele Hoffnungen in Aion und so schnel werde ich nicht inaktiv.


----------



## RomanGV1 (22. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ich stecke viele Hoffnungen in Aion und so schnel werde ich nicht inaktiv.



Hoffen wir alle das besste.
Ich habe angst nach 
Auto Assault
http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_autoassault_home.html
Und 
Tabula Rasa
http://www.golem.de/0708/54056.html
_Entwickelt wird Tabula Rasa unter der Leitung von Richard Garriott bei Destination Games, der US-Zentrale des asiatischen Publishers NCSoft. Garriott - auch als "Lord British" bekannt - wurde durch seine Ultima-Rollenspiele bekannt. Darunter auch Ultima Online, eines der ersten kommerziell erfolgreichen Online-Rollenspiele, das unter anderer Leitung weiterhin betrieben wird und bald in frischer 3D-Grafik erscheinen soll._

Und die MMO´s wahren eigendlich sehr gut.. wir haben beide aktiv gespielt.
Vorallem AA war was neues im MMO bereich und hatte vielen grossen spass gemacht...

TB hatte nice instanzen und viele filme ingame wie AION...
Nur das PVP war bscheiden..

Naja.. AION wird hoffendlich länger wie 2 Jahre durchhalten... sonnst kaufe ich nie mehr was von Nc Soft..

*AION hat Gute Grafik.
Ist Sexy.
Hällt sich an MMO standards... like WOW und co.

Da kann eigendlich nichts in die hose gehen oder?!?!??!?!
Auch das game werde ich zocken bis die server down gehen....

Alle guten dinge sind 3!!!*


----------



## Balaneth (9. August 2009)

Der Legionenbatch kann etwas poliert werden...
Ich trag mal zusammen was so hinzugekommen ist:

*Elyos Legionen:*

Godlike:
Homepage: http://godlike-aion.de
Forum URL: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=115724

Martyrum:
Homepage: http://www.martyrium.ch
Forum URL: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=115702

Sphaera Prima:
Homepage: http://sphaera-prima.doskir.com
Forum URL: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=115524

*Asmodier Legionen:*

Trinitas:
Homepage: http://www.trinitas-gilde.com
Forum URL: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=115623

Die Rüstigen Rentner:
Homepage: http://www.ruestigerentner.com/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=163
Forum URL: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=115700

Die Kuhbaner:
Homepage: http://www.kuhbaner.de
Forum URL: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=117116

The Companions:
Homepage: http://www.the-companions.org/
Forum URL: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=117738

Shades of Phoenix:
Homepage: http://www.shades-of-phoenix.com
Forum URL: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=117755

The Revenge of Evil:
Homepage: http://troeaion.tr.funpic.de/index.php?sit...p;articlesID=10
Forum URL: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=114951

Fleo Verum:
Homepage: http://www.fleoverum.de
Forum URL: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=113686


----------



## Kizna (9. August 2009)

So ist wieder aktuell, danke dir. Da tut sich immer mehr und mehr in der letzten Zeit was die Legionen angeht.
Hoffe wir kriegen bald ein parr weitere Unterforen *winkt Zam zu*


----------



## MaDarius (21. August 2009)

Irgentwie scheinen wir ín der Masse untergegangen zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Unsere Asmodier Legion EclipsE mag auch gern in deiner Liste stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

EclipsE
Homepage:http://www.eclipse-gaming.de
Forum URL:http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=114606


----------



## Geige (21. August 2009)

Bitte bei Nachtmahr die Adresse auf 
www.Nachtmahr-Aion.de 
ändern!


----------



## Rygel (2. September 2009)

ich wollte nicht extra nen neuen thread aufmachen. könnt ihr mal kurz die *vorbesteller-aktio*n erklären, bitte?

man bestellt das spiel vor, registriert seine e-mail-adresse, legt einen account an, lädt das komplette spiel schon vorher runter und bekommt dann eine woche vor release seinen product-key per mail geschickt? habe ich das richtig verstanden? (wäre dann nicht das spiel also solches, also auf CD/DVD mit verpackung komplett überflüssig?)


----------



## Berghammer71 (4. September 2009)

Roman das wir uns wegen in einen ausgestorben Aion Forum treffen könnten wie bei Tabuala Rasa wird nicht passieren.

Ich habe Umfragen gesehen da stand Aion 20:1 höher als WoW - ein unheimliches hohes Ergebnis, denke viele geben mir Recht wenn man es vorab auf Platz 2 einstufen kann und damit wohl ...Nc neue Nr. 1.


----------



## igk (15. September 2009)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Roman das wir uns wegen in einen ausgestorben Aion Forum treffen könnten wie bei Tabuala Rasa wird nicht passieren.
> 
> Ich habe Umfragen gesehen da stand Aion 20:1 höher als WoW - ein unheimliches hohes Ergebnis, denke viele geben mir Recht wenn man es vorab auf Platz 2 einstufen kann und damit wohl ...Nc neue Nr. 1.



Seh ich eigentlich genauso !
Btw. was ist WoW ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## knusperzwieback (24. Februar 2010)

Falscher Thread. Sorry.


----------



## Geige (4. Juli 2010)

Nachtmahr kann aus der Liste gestrichen werden: Hat sich aufgelöst!


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. Januar 2012)

Da der Thread veraltet ist und sich seit 2009/2010 genug getan hat, wurde er unsticky gemacht.


----------

